# MiFi Espania



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi.
What is the latest thinking on mifi in/for Spain for a duration of up to 3 months please? I don't need it in France as Fon has always worked well.
Thanks
Bd..


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, we're in Spain at the mo and have purchased an Orange MiFi with Orange sim card. It cost 40 Euros for the MiFi and 15Euros for 2 gig a month data sim.

A lot of sites have wifi on them but of course this varies in output and speed, or you can use the free wifi available in many of the local bars. Just buy some churros Y chocolate and away you go! Happy surfing!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I don't need it in France as Fon has always worked well.
> Thanks
> Bd..


Didn't FON originate in Spain????

Surely there should be loads of FON hotspots in Spain?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Sadly not

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Sadly not


So how odd is that? :?

Still appears to be based in Spain I see, wouldn't you think they'd sort out their own backyard first?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just received my Fon unit from Spain.
I've teamed it up with an iBoost D8.

The Fon unit is easy to set up, I did it all on my own, once I went back and really read the instructions.  

I've tried out the iBoost locally in a hilly built-up area and can pick up WiFi from 0.7 miles away.

I have big hopes for our impending trip to Portugal.


----------

